# [Netbeans] Class Datei einbinden



## MariusP (5. Sep 2005)

Guten Abend,

wir haben eine Containerklasse nur als *.class Datei bekommen. Wie kann ich Netbeans dazu bringen, sie zu berücksichtigen. Unter Libraries habe ich schon geguckt und das einfache Kopieren in den Source Ordner klappt verständlicherweise auch nicht.

Weiß einer weiter?


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Sep 2005)

Unter NetBeans 3.6 funktionierts so:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=21826

Unter NetBeans 4.x so:
Kopiere die .class-Datei in dein _classes_-Verzeichnis unterhalb deines Projektverzeichnisses.
Wenn die fremde Klasse Packages definiert, musst du dafür im _classes_-Verzeichnis deines Projektes auch noch entsprechende Verzeichnisse anlegen und die .class-Datei dort hinein kopieren.

Danach gehst du im Dateimenü auf _File -> Refresh All Files_.

Dann sollte alles stimmen.


----------



## MariusP (6. Sep 2005)

Das habe ich gemacht. Jetzt weiß Netbeans zwar, dass es die Klasse gibt, weigert sich aber darauf zuzugreifen. Ein Fehler in der Klassendatei kann es auch nicht sein, da ich auch schon andere Dateien ausprobiert habe.

D:\Eigene Dateien\Java Projekte\Baeume\src\baeume\Baum.java:17: cannot access baeume.BinBaum
bad class file: D:\Eigene Dateien\Java Projekte\Baeume\build\classes\baeume\BinBaum.class
class file contains wrong class: BinBaum
Please remove or make sure it appears in the correct subdirectory of the classpath.
public class Baum extends BinBaum

Ich habe nur das eine Package baeume. Demnach sollte das Verzeichnis doch richtig sein.

Weiß jemand weiter?

MfG

Marius


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Sep 2005)

Definiert denn die Klasse BinBaum ein Package? Dann könnte es sein, dass der Compiler meckert.
Zumindest hat er sie gefunden, ist aber mit ihr noch nicht so richtig zufrieden...


----------



## Bleiglanz (6. Sep 2005)

> Ich habe nur das eine Package baeume. Demnach sollte das Verzeichnis doch richtig sein.


die Frage ist eben, ob BinBaum AUCH in diesem Package liegt?

Wer hat den den Packagenamen "baeume" vergeben, du selber?

geh mals ins baeume Verzeichnis und gib

javap BinBaum 

ein, dann siehst du gleich in welches package das Ding gehört


----------



## MariusP (6. Sep 2005)

Es lag an dem automatisch von Netbeans erstellten Package. Ich habe jetzt einfach alle Dateien in das default-package kopiert. Ist zwar nicht so empfehlenswert, aber dafür funktioniert es. Und für nen GK Info reicht das.  

Ich habe aber noch eine andere Frage, für die es sich aber meiner Meinung nach nicht lohnt ein neues topic zu eröffnen. Wie kann ich das Standart LookAndFeel eines JFrames mit dem Form Editor von Netbeans ändern? Google und die Docs konnten mir da nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Sep 2005)

Das LookAndFeel für die IDE selbst, passt du in der Datei _ide.cfg_ im _bin_-Verzeichnis deiner NetBeans-Installation an.
Für einen in NetBenas erzeugten JFrame geht das gar nicht, so weit ich weiß.
Das kannst du aber selbst mit 4 oder 5 Zeilen Code machen. :wink: 
Im Forum gibts dazu auch Beispiele.


----------



## MariusP (6. Sep 2005)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das kannst du aber selbst mit 4 oder 5 Zeilen Code machen. :wink:



Das ich das kann, weiß ich. Ich dachte nur, ich hätte eine solche Funktion in Netbeans übersehen, da man ja auch sonst so ziemlich alles einstellen kann.


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Sep 2005)

Du kannst dir eine JavaBeans schreiben und in NetBeans hinzufügen. Dann kannst du das auch per NetBeans einstellen. :wink: 
Vielleicht ist auch schon Jemand auf die Idee gekommen, sich so eine Bean zu schreiben und bietet sie zum Download an...


----------

